# Post Contest - GC Guitar Strap



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Get yourself a GC guitar strap - Quality Levy's strap. Post to this thread. Contest will end Saturday, MArch 27th at 6:00 PM EST

Good luck to all.

Rules:

- All posts to this thread are considered elegible to win
- Don't go overboard on the posting, try to limit it to 3 per person over the span of the contest
- Winner to be picked by randon mumber generator from all posts made


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Tag in!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Tag LinE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Strap me in


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Strap me on too!....I mean in...*in!! *


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Rugburn said:


> Strap me on too!....I mean in...*in!! *


OK you got it[video=youtube;XC-0JM78Y3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XC-0JM78Y3A[/video]


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I could use a new strap.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

*Strap* me down and have your way with me.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

This strappin' young lad could use one of those guitar-holder-thingies you hang over your shoulder.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Sign me up!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice! I need another strap, too.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## Cankin (Jan 9, 2010)

I love new strap!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i'm in, wish me luck


----------



## Bryan (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh Boy !
Another Contest . 
I'm in . 
Hope it's a wide strap .


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Guitar not included? 3dgrw


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sure, I could use a strap.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Ooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh Gaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwddddddddd!!!! Do I ever want one of those,.... really BAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDD!!!!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> OK you got it[video=youtube;XC-0JM78Y3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XC-0JM78Y3A[/video]


Believe it or not, even though I'm a huge Cars fan and I've seen pretty much all of their videos, this is one that up until now, I'd never seen. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

im in too ,,,,,,,,,wah hooo


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

sign me up


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

These really are nice straps.. I've got one and like it.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

:wave: 
Here I am !!!
3dgrw


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Strap me in!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I'm in too


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

:food-smiley-004:i could always use another strap


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Why not??? I'm in, thanks GC!!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm in too. I'll just need to get another guitar to go with the strap if I win.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Count me in as well!


----------



## ratdog (Nov 20, 2007)

Count me in !!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, I'm having Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, a GuitarsCanada Strap with a fried egg on top and Spam.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Tarbender said:


> These really are nice straps.. I've got one and like it.


I got one at a yardsale for a $1.... ended up forgeting it in the case of a guitar I sold ... duh


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I say "Wow"! .................


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'll say it again "Wow"! .................


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

For the last time "Wow"! ....................... that's three


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I would like to make my services availlable to the members here at GC. I'll post on your behalf......for *free!! *Thus letting you guys spend more time with your families, doing yard work etc. 

Shawn.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

put this strap on my shotgun


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Like I said,
:banana:
Here I am !!!
sdsre


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Strap, drop and roll!
(#1)


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]LeG-6bpeUkA[/YOUTUBE]
#2


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

Better late than never!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

well strap, I can't think of anything else witty.
I went to Google Image Search, but the results were not suitable for a family website.
#3


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Post #2 of 3.


----------



## Nemo (Oct 18, 2007)

I like the Levy straps, could always use another.


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

Excellent post contest.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I like soup...and guitar strapslofu


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Contest is closed, winner to be announced shortly


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The winner of the GC strap is post #5 

Post Number 5 is the winner


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The winner of the GC strap is post #5
> Post Number 5 is the winner


congrats rugburn.

/ It ws an honour just being nominated


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks. I got home from taking our daughter to "Alice In Wonderland" and I popped in to GC and saw the winning post was #5. I thought, "wonder who won", was I ever surprised. I'm the kind of guy who wins a free bag of chips once a decade So this is very cool in more ways than one. Thanks to GC and all the good people I've met and talked with through this place. I have to say I did some number crunching lately, and I've spent so much more on gear in the last year than I have in a long time. I have nothing to say about my wife and her spending. LOL The daily posts of various toys is hard on the GASing psyche. All good deals on dynamite stuff at this site.Cheers

Shawn.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

congrads rugburn


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

post #1 of three...


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Congratulations Rugburn. They really are nice straps, I've got a couple myself. Enjoy.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

oops...didn't realize the contest had ended...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, that's what I get for not being around for a couple of days.

Enjoy the strap Rugburn


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Congratulation Rugburn !!!
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

[video=youtube;gk0tbOaElgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gk0tbOaElgI[/video]

Congrates Shawn!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------

